# Aquarium Safe Paint



## copper_eos (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey everyone, my poor tank is losing it's color because I have had a bit of an algae problem twice when I lost my plecos and the algae eats the paint off all my decorations.

Does anyone know of an easy "safe" way to re-paint my decorations for my tank. Like a good aquarium safe paint that you can buy at a craft store or something? I have a gorgeous castle that's all white now that I can't rebuy so it would be wonderful to be able to restore it to it's original glory. :

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

No I do not know of any safe paints or anything that would be okay. It would have to be specified safe for aquarium use. Have you tried to Google search or something? I would be very cautious about putting anything painted in my tank this is why many of the items are made of resin now so the color goes all the way through and is not just applied to the outside.



Rose


----------



## Doedogg (Jun 21, 2008)

Epoxy paint well cured (as in takes at least a week) is generally considered aquarium safe.


----------

